# G-Loomis GL3 rod



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I had a G-Loomis IM6 rod I believe. I ended up breaking about 1-1 1/2 feet of it at the tip while trying to land a fish. I got a call from the warranty center and they informed me that they no longer make the rod that I sent them. They did however said they can replace it with their GL3 rod that has all the specs of my broken rod for $95. I've heard mixed reviews on the G-Loomis rods that the quality isn't what it used to be. I just want to know if it is worth the money for a new GL3 rod?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I would complain. Gl3 should have a lifetime warranty on it, so how is charging u 95 bucks valid. If they are doing that I will never again buy a loomis. In the past (ive stated this in a few other forums) the quality has gone way down ever since the company was bought by shimano. However I just bought (within the last year) 4-5 of the new e6x stuff, and was VERY happy with the quality and what u get for the cost. I have a few older rods from loomis and would be very upset if they didn't honor the lifetime. Keep us posted on what they end up doing cause I could be easily persuaded to switch back to avids and legend elite. Good luck

Burgundy


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

river rat78 said:


> I ended up breaking about 1-1 1/2 feet of it at the tip while trying to land a fish


 As a rod builder, That right there is Classic Example of Hi-Sticking, That's is Right where they will break When That Has Been Done, Knowingly or Unknowingly it happens. It's a well known Fact is the rod building business , And it could have been done at an earlier time and finally failed. Can't blame a company or their warranty, If a failure occurs from operator error. Hi-sticking, car door, trunk, rod locker, etc. From a guy that builds custom rods I think their offer is being very generous. Jaa


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Loomis has gone to a one time, no questions asked replacement for $50 as far as I know. If they don't make anything comparable and are willing to upgrade you for $45 (plus the $50 you will have to pay regardless) I'd say that's fair. It's better than paying the $50 and getting a downgrade. If your bank doesn't say gl 1, 2, 3, imx, glx, I'm guessing it's pretty old and I'd take them up on their offer.


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

wolverines said:


> Loomis has gone to a one time, no questions asked replacement for $50 as far as I know. If they don't make anything comparable and are willing to upgrade you for $45 (plus the $50 you will have to pay regardless) I'd say that's fair. It's better than paying the $50 and getting a downgrade. If your bank doesn't say gl 1, 2, 3, imx, glx, I'm guessing it's pretty old and I'd take them up on their offer.


They've upped the charge on some rods. I tried making a three piece 13 footer a four piece and it was 95 bucks for a brand new rod. I found that to be an incredible deal for the bone headed way I broke it.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Just looked into this yesterday for my Uncle. He snapped off the top 18" casting a 9' GL2 last week. Fairly common issue from what research I've been doing.

They now offer their Expeditor program for this rod according to the website. $75 no questions asked one time only replacement on GL2 and GL3 rods. They no longer make the rod he broke, so I'm curious as to what they will offer him as it says they will replace it with the closest equivalent rod that they do have. I'm guessing they will have a rod with pretty much the same blank, but the handle will be different.

I'll let you guys know what they say and how it turns out. I'm going to be bummed now if I ever break my salmon rod as they don't manufacture a rod with anywhere close to the same specs in the GL2 series anymore and the GL3 they do still make is quite a bit more money if I have to upgrade. Even that rod doesn't have the "Great Lakes" style handle on it I'm accustomed to.

Kinda irritates me as the reason my Uncle and I spent the money and bought the rods that we did was because of the lifetime warranties they offered on them at the time they were purchased.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

jatc said:


> Just looked into this yesterday for my Uncle. He snapped off the top 18" casting a 9' GL2 last week. Fairly common issue from what research I've been doing.
> 
> They now offer their Expeditor program for this rod according to the website. $75 no questions asked one time only replacement on GL2 and GL3 rods. They no longer make the rod he broke, so I'm curious as to what they will offer him as it says they will replace it with the closest equivalent rod that they do have. I'm guessing they will have a rod with pretty much the same blank, but the handle will be different.
> 
> ...



Final update on my Uncle's rod. Called Loomis yesterday and they said they don't make the rod anymore, but when they did it listed for $209. He was able to pick a new rod that was "equivalent" and pay the difference under the Expeditor Program.

The closest rod available to what he had lists for $240, so he paid $75 for the Expeditor fee and $31 in cost difference and they are sending out the new rod today. He simply has to put the old rod into the shipping tube and send it back when the new one comes. All shipping is prepaid by Loomis.

So for $106 he gets a new 10' light power, moderate action GL2.


----------



## Capt.Bob (Jun 11, 2012)

I would have put that 100 bucks towards a St Croix Avid, under 200 bucks and a much better roid with a true Lifetime warranty, or added a little more and got the Legend Elite, in my opinion the finest rod made,,, but one thing I didn't see mentioned, G Loomis is now Shimano,, and has been for years, Gary Loomis now make North fork composites, his new rod company, but it still is below the St Croix quality in my opinion!!


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Capt.Bob said:


> I would have put that 100 bucks towards a St Croix Avid, under 200 bucks and a much better roid with a true Lifetime warranty, or added a little more and got the Legend Elite, in my opinion the finest rod made,,, but one thing I didn't see mentioned, G Loomis is now Shimano,, and has been for years, Gary Loomis now make North fork composites, his new rod company, but it still is below the St Croix quality in my opinion!!


GL3 and Avids are comparable and personal preference IMO...but saying an Avid is a MUCH better rod is a bold statement (yes I have owned several Avids).
Also, Legend Elites are much more expensive than Avids. 

I've owned plenty of both brand rods, Premiers to Legend Elites, IMX to NRX. All good rods in each of thier respective price points. I personally prefer Loomis rods, but Croix has always had a great warranty.

Guys that say Legend Elites are the finest rods made has never fished a NRX! Lol


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

Capt.Bob said:


> I would have put that 100 bucks towards a St Croix Avid, under 200 bucks and a much better roid with a true Lifetime warranty, or added a little more and got the Legend Elite, in my opinion the finest rod made,,, but one thing I didn't see mentioned, G Loomis is now Shimano,, and has been for years, Gary Loomis now make North fork composites, his new rod company, but it still is below the St Croix quality in my opinion!!


In my messo'rods I've got one avid and two wild rivers. They always seem a little clubby to me compared to my loomis, lamiglas, and sage rods; but mine are all relatively old; and certainly pre-date elite.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

wolverines said:


> GL3 and Avids are comparable and personal preference IMO...but saying an Avid is a MUCH better rod is a bold statement (yes I have owned several Avids).
> Also, Legend Elites are much more expensive than Avids.
> 
> I've owned plenty of both brand rods, Premiers to Legend Elites, IMX to NRX. All good rods in each of thier respective price points. I personally prefer Loomis rods, but Croix has always had a great warranty.
> ...


I agree. 
I've never paid more than shipping to get one of my loomis rods replaced. You don't have to do the $70 expeditor option. 
Nrx is so much better than anything I've fished it's stupid. I think i need another one.. lmao


----------

